# Travel Pkgs/Egyptian Resident Rates



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi all
New here and have searched the site but haven't found any info about this. 
Does anyone know of any online travel sites which offer Hotel Deals/Packages at Egyptian Resident rates??

I know of two which are ok, freedaysegypt (Memphis Tours) and the Thomas Cook Egypt site, but am always on lookout for something new. 

Thanks for any and all recommendations.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

I doubt you will get resident rate...

The only thing you can do is book your flights separate from your accommodation, to make it worthwhile stay at least 4 weeks, Red Sea (I am partial to Sharm el Sheikh) makes an ideal base to explore Egypt and you can still make trips to Cairo subject to no protests

Hope it's not spam but you may wish to explore Holiday Lettings | Self Catering Holiday Rentals, Cottages, Villas which I used for my initial holiday's here or you can try and google "Sharm Women" there is a section that has accommodation on a long let basis some by private residents who are here in Sharm, some are let on a day by day basis.

I am not partial to any accommodation there but Delta Sharm seem's popular, I only go to that complex to get my hair cut and get my waxing done but I have never been there but you will get varying opinions on likes and dislikes

Before you ask I don't have any accommodation to let so don't PM but if you need some guidance on resorts / location post here and I will try to help

You may wish to also look in the brochures like Thomson and then contact the hotel by doing a google search and sending them an email, you could get a lower rate as the tour operators have blocked off the rooms usually and you will get the brochure rate, hope that gives you plenty of scope, good luck :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought residents rates had been stopped a good few years ago.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> I doubt you will get resident rate...
> 
> The only thing you can do is book your flights separate from your accommodation, to make it worthwhile stay at least 4 weeks, Red Sea (I am partial to Sharm el Sheikh) makes an ideal base to explore Egypt and you can still make trips to Cairo subject to no protests
> 
> ...


Have lived here in Egypt many years, and am a resident, so I do get resident rates. I have been to Sharm several times now, as a matter of fact just came back from 15 days there. Want to go again, but try out some different hotels that's why I was asking. I have called many hotels and I find that you get a better rate when dealing with a travel agent. 

Just looking to see if there are any other websites like the ones I have mentioned. 
Thanks for taking time to reply 

Quick question if you don't mind - in Nabq Bay area there is a new TGIF and other chain resturants/cafes etc. Do you know this area I am talking about and which hotels are very close by?


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I thought residents rates had been stopped a good few years ago.


Not at all. Take advantage of them alot!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> Not at all. Take advantage of them alot!


Try cheaprooms.com


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Not at all. Take advantage of them alot!




Nice one


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

maybe this is a good one Into Egypt


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

GM1 said:


> maybe this is a good one Into Egypt


Try www.travelsupermarket.co.uk or www.hotels4u.com these will give good hotel prices and these prices are stated as not for Egyptian passport holders their prices are good and have used them many times .

Also www.holidaylettings.co.uk which is now linked to www.tripadviser.com are good as I advertise with them and have had no problems.

By the way the prices for non Egyptian passport holders are normally less.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

GM1 said:


> maybe this is a good one Into Egypt


Thanks! This is exactly what I was looking for, unfortunately their hotel selections are very limited, unlike the site I normally use.

I went to the cheaprooms site and the hotels4u site to do a comparison of rates I can get as a resident. In all cases (tried 4 different hotels) the rates on these sites were anywhere from 40 to 60% higher, so I do get a substantial discount as an egyptian resident....Yeah!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Thanks! This is exactly what I was looking for, unfortunately their hotel selections are very limited, unlike the site I normally use.
> 
> I went to the cheaprooms site and the hotels4u site to do a comparison of rates I can get as a resident. In all cases (tried 4 different hotels) the rates on these sites were anywhere from 40 to 60% higher, so I do get a substantial discount as an egyptian resident....Yeah!!:clap2::clap2:


Well done you :xmastree:


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> Thanks! This is exactly what I was looking for, unfortunately their hotel selections are very limited, unlike the site I normally use.
> 
> I went to the cheaprooms site and the hotels4u site to do a comparison of rates I can get as a resident. In all cases (tried 4 different hotels) the rates on these sites were anywhere from 40 to 60% higher, so I do get a substantial discount as an Egyptian resident....Yeah!!:clap2::clap2:


Beware they are an Egyptian site and their hotel list is limited. I have bad experiences using such sites and local agents make sure what your getting for your money. I've always found using reputable sites that I get value for money especially with hotel bookings.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Beware they are an Egyptian site and their hotel list is limited. I have bad experiences using such sites and local agents make sure what your getting for your money. I've always found using reputable sites that I get value for money especially with hotel bookings.


My wife has just reminded me of what happened when we booked a hotel in Hurghada all inclusive for the new years eve 4 years ago for 4 nights at 4000 l.e. .We found that the all inclusive was not what we were used to as we had to pay for coffee and drinks during the day.The bar closed at 11.00 pm . The worst part was that the new years eve party was not included and we had to pay $175.00 when we were checking out.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> My wife has just reminded me of what happened when we booked a hotel in Hurghada all inclusive for the new years eve 4 years ago for 4 nights at 4000 l.e. .We found that the all inclusive was not what we were used to as we had to pay for coffee and drinks during the day.The bar closed at 11.00 pm . The worst part was that the new years eve party was not included and we had to pay $175.00 when we were checking out.




Lol almost the same scenario for me only difference is I booked a party of us into an Orthodox Jewish hotel in Bournemouth for New Year... not the best Hogmanay as they closed the bar at 11pm, breakfast was cold plates as it was the Sabbath.. the lifts had been switched off once again because it was the Sabbath. Now wouldn't you think they might have mentioned it when I booked :xmastree:


----------

